# Morrison Springs



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Any one have an idea when Morrisons will open back up?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good question. I would like to take teh family there again!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a link on scubaboard, but can't recall the dates. Seemed like it would be quite a while before it is done.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

<SPAN class=articleContentDate>http://www.wmbb.com/gulfcoastwest/mbb/news.apx.-content-articles-MBB-2008-03-28-0008.html</DIV><SPAN class=articleContentDate></DIV><SPAN class=articleContentDate>Friday, Mar 28, 2008 - 05:17 PM<SPAN class=articleContentDateUpdate>Updated: 05:36 PM</DIV><DIV id=medPan style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px"></DIV><DIV style="HEIGHT: 20px"></DIV><STYLE>	#articleMediaPanelOuter {width: 310px; min-height: 395px;padding-right:5px;float:left;}	#articleMediaPanelNav {display: inline;height: 25px;}	#articleMediaPanelFrame {position:relative;border: 1px solid #666;background: white;height: 370px;margin-top: -2px;z-index: 10;}	.articleMediaPanelDisplay {position:relative;background: white;height: 268px;margin: 2px;z-index: 11;overflow: hidden;}	.articleMediaPanelampnItem {position:relative;display: inline;background: white url('http://media.mgnetwork.com/CQHorizonNavBar2/misc/shade.gif') repeat-x scroll;height: 25px;padding: 0 5px 0;margin: 0 2px 0 0;text-align: center;border: 1px solid #666;border-bottom-width: 0px;cursor: pointer;font-weight: bold;z-index: 5;}	.articleMediaPanelampnCur {z-index: 15;background:white;}	.articleMediaPanelTools {height: 95px;}	.articleMediaPanelInfoBox {padding-top:5px;}	/*** Photo ***/	.ArticleMediaPanelPhotoImage {text-align: center;padding-top:5px;}	.ArticleMediaPanelPhotoCaption {padding: 5px;font-size:10px;}	/*** Video ***/	.ArticleMediaPanelVideo {text-align:center;padding-top:5px;}	/*** Gallery ***/	.ArticleMediaPanelGalleryImage {text-align: center;padding-top: 5px;}	.ArticleMediaPanelGalleryCaption {font-size:10px;padding: 5px;}	.ArticleMediaPanelGalleryNavigation {font-size:10px;color: #333;font-weight: bold;text-align: center;}	.ArticleMediaPanelGalleryNavigation a {	color: #333;}</STYLE><DIV id=articleMediaPanelOuter><DIV id=articleMediaPanelFrame><DIV class=articleMediaPanelDisplay id=articleMediaPanelPhoto></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV id=articleBio><DIV class=articleContentAuthor id=bioByline>By Jessica Chapin</DIV><DIV class=articleContentAuthorContact>E-mail | Biography</DIV></DIV><DIV class=articleContentText id=artText>

*Walton County, FL-- *It's a cold-water spring popular for divers, swimmers and boaters. Walton County leaders say Morrison Springs is closed for renovations, which will make it a more convenient place where allcan share the water.

With the $1.3 million project funded with grants from Florida Fish and Wildlife and the Northwest Florida Water Management District, the park will see some drastic changes. Those include boardwalks, educational pavilions, parking areas, and landings for divers.

The plans also include a concrete boat ramp directly into the Choctawhatchee River, and road improvements to the ramp along with paving. 

While the new construction is a big topic of conversation among area divers, some have concerns.

"My only concern is how far they keep us away from the spring because the dive equipment is so heavy," said Panama City Dive Center owner Mike Gomez. He also says some are concerned about the new structures taking away from the spring's natural beauty.

"It's wait and see," said Gomez, "With a boardwalk and everything, it's going to be more accessible and very nice so a lot of people are taking a 'wait and see' attitude."

*The renovations are expected to be complete in aboutthree months, by the time summer arrives.*</DIV>


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What are they doing to it?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Corpsman (4/2/2008)*What are they doing to it?


Making it into more of a public accessible park with paved parking and a boardwalk going out next to the spring and a bunch more. I think the only thing that is going to be worse off is the distance we will have to walk with our gear from the parking area. Supposedly, the parking area is a bit farther away than where we used to park. 

ButI hope this next quote from a new article comes true: http://travel.emeraldcoast.com/article.php?id=186

"We?ll also have a new boardwalk and landing just for divers with a new boat landing well away from where divers enter the water.? 




























More recent photos can be seen here: 

http://divingnutz.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=40:morrison-construction-photos&catid=11:local-dive-news&Itemid=36


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Well,

Thats cool and not cool. I loved the rustic feel of the place. I really liked being able to just back your truck up near the water and unload there. The improvements look really neat, but I will miss the old feel of the place.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Ill miss the old place as well. There will probably be some kind of charge to get in. 

This was an excellent place to try out and test gear. I used to go there just about every other week.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bmoore (4/2/2008)*Ill miss the old place as well. There will probably be some kind of charge to get in.


That is not supposed to happen. The state bought it supposedly to keep it free to the public. A grant is paying for the construction, so there is nothing to pay back etc... Hopefully, they keep to their word of keeping it free.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I stopped by there the other day after we left Vortex. They say that it is months from being finished, but it looks more like a year to me. What they are doing is going to be awesome though.


----------

